# Skin on face lighter than neck?



## kiran (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, so I have indian skin but I find that my face is always lighter than neck - does anybody else have this problem? Its kind of noticeable, and I dont want to look like i buy lighter foundation on purpose but every time I do buy a new shade within a few months (like a season or two. i think its because all my foundations have sunscreen in them) it becomes too light again. Is there anything that I can do? Ive thought about buying maybe a darker powder to apply on top of the foundation that is now too light, but am not too sure which ones would work well. Or maybe self tanner?

Any suggestions/tips would be great!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 18, 2008)

I am Indian as well and I too have the same problem. My face never tans. I am considered fair for a desi (NC30/35 - Fair to Medium) but my neck and arms are kind of tan. So i wear a bronzer on my face to make it look natural. I also wear a tinted moisturizer on my face as well to prime my skin.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Apr 18, 2008)

I actually have the *opposite *problem, where my neck is lighter than face. I actually have to stick to powder and powder foundations more and more, because they lighten up my face more than liquid formulas do.

If you find it to be *seriously *bothersome, buy yourself a bronzer or a dark powder, and use that you even out your tone with the rest of your body. It will help you lots. :]


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 19, 2008)

You could try using bronzer or a darker powder just along the perimeter of the face and along the edges of the face--that will help everything come together (make the color blend and transition better). Use the powder sparingly, though.

HTH


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 19, 2008)

^ yeah my face is light than my neck...and when I try to play matchy matchy ...my hands look so off when I put it close to my face..but I love bronzer...but can over do it sometimes..but I try to like go around the borders of my face w/ a bronzer so it can all blend together.


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 19, 2008)

i have the same problem and instead of matching my foundation color to my face, i match it to my neck so it doesnt look like i got a shade that's too light for me, when really it's the real color of my face. or i get a shade in between the two shades of my face and neck and even it out with powder.


----------

